# water cooling



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if you are interested in water cooling this is interesting
http://www.ocmodshop.com/default.aspx?a=228


----------



## CremeSoda (Sep 8, 2004)

You can find tons of water cooling equipments and also lots of pictures of it here www.FrozenCPU.com (and no it's not a virus website that will freeze up your computer lol I dare not post such a thing)


----------



## fearless (Nov 24, 2004)

man, i wouldnt build one, because if you mess up you computer will be trashed... they arnt very expensive at all either

i bought one and i love it

Matt


----------



## inertial drift (Nov 21, 2004)

i myself won't probably be using the water cooling system method for one i'm afriad of leakage from that thing. once it starts dripping its quite over.


----------



## Taioron (Dec 15, 2004)

I have a water cooled system. I have had it for a while now and no leaks, but I took a long time to seal it. Once you have it hooked up, just run the system for 24 hours not hooked up to computer with paper towels under it. If you have UV reactive coolant you can check for leaks with a black light. Once you're sure of no leaks, then hook it up to your system. Was a fun project.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

i got a general question about water cooling, i kno it looks cool and looks awsome in mods and keeps the computer quiet(not sure about that partially cause i saw some fans mounted on some coolers) but does it keep it kooler then fans or better running ?


----------



## JokerFMJ (Dec 26, 2004)

Well, Fr4665, from the first paragraphy of that article i'd say it does work:



> With the heat levels produced by most modern processors, watercooling is gaining more and more attention in the mainstream cooling gear market. Of course, the appeal of more efficient cooling that can be had through watercooling, as opposed to traditional heatsink and fan cooling solutions, has drawn overclockers to it since its inception. The reasons for turning to liquid cooling methods are fairly straightforward - overclocking often requires higher voltage settings for the CPU, as well as other components, to gain stability at higher clock speeds. The increased voltages result in higher temperatures and the need for more efficient cooling. Watercooling can deal with the heat from the higher voltages much more effectively than a heatsink and fan and it can often do so with less noise than air cooling solutions.


Also, what part of VA are you from? I just moved from there a year ago. =D


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I was looking at this site and it had some good pages of info, this page deals with performance

http://tech-report.com/reviews/2002q4/iceberg/index.x?pg=5


----------

